# Rainshadow Blanks



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey guys!
Wondering if anyone can help me out with the difference between the SW1208 10'-0" 1-4 oz. and the SU 1207 10'-0" 1-4 oz. blanks.

I'm looking to have built a conventional for throwing heavy wood in the surf....which is best???

Any help?

Thanks! And Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I bet Clyde could help ya out. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/member.php?u=12975


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks NewsJeff!!!

Sent him a private message.

Merry Christmas!

Michael


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*dont quote it but*

the 1207 .930 butt and the 1208 is .968 butt and the power of the 1207 is medium 1-4 and the 1208 is med/hvy 2-5. The tip is slightly larger at 8.5 and the the line range is rated 15-30 i believe. the 1207 is 12-25 line range. I think this would help.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks "AA"!!!
Definatly helps alot!!!

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*Rainshadow*

I have thrown the 1208 blank and its a pretty nice rod. I'd probably rate it a comfortable 3-4. The rainshadows are often overlooked but they are good blanks. Now i dont act like i am a pro rod builder but i have owned and thrown a ton of different rods so take from my posts what you will.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

No problem "AA"!!!

I'm just glad to get some detailed info on the two blanks in comparison....to be able to make a decision. I'm leaning more towards the lighter blank....which I believe you said was the SU 1207. I want to be able to throw 1-3 1/2 oz. woods in the surf with an Abu 6500 matched to it.

Thanks for all the info thus far and anything else you could think of is appreciated!!!

Michael


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

1-3.5 is a pretty big range to ask of any rod to do well. The 1207 will do 1-2.5 great, 3 is pushing it but it will do it. The 1208 is better with the 3 & up range. Ask yourself which you will use more and go with the appropriate rod.


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*yep*

gonna have to agree with Clyde.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks Clyde and "AA"!!!

Would probably be throwing more in the 1-2 1/2 range in all actuality,,,,,but want to be able to throw some bigger stuff when the adult bunker are running.....sooooo, guess that means 2 "new" rods for the spring aye?!!!

One more question though......whattar' your opinions on the All-Star 1208 for 3-4 oz.....will that light of weight load this blank??? Just wondering!

Thanks for all your input and Merry Christmas!

See ya on the beach!!!


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*the 1208*

The 1208 in my opinion is made for 3-4. Its rated from factory 2-5 but more specific 3-4. i have thrown 5 with it and it does fine, i just wouldn't put the HEAVE into it. Its a great rod, one of the better Rainy's i have used. I think if you bought both you would have enough to cover every ground. good luck. If your interested i know where to get a couple blanks CHEAP!!!! Send me an email and i will pass it along to you. Mike


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

"AA"

Gonna wait till after the New Year to start this project......if you'd like to e-mail me the info, I would appreciate it!

My e-mail address is:

[email protected]

Thanks for everything!
Michael


----------

